# 2012 Deer Camp Q-View



## humdinger (Dec 19, 2012)

Ok, this is my first official Q-view so I'm going big.

Every November about 15-20 of my buddies and some relatives go up to my dad's place on Lake Huron in the "thumb" of Michigan's mitten for our annual Deer camp hunting weekend. (The irony is only about 5 guys actually hunt...)

While copious amounts of alcohol are always consumed, food is the real "star" every year with smoked meats taking center stage. Each year new rub recipes, sauces, and cuts of meat are tried. This year was by far the best and I got to do it all in my new Landmann 3895GWLA Smoky Mountain Vertical Gas Smoker. (below)













New Smoker.JPG



__ humdinger
__ Dec 19, 2012






This next pic is the full house.













2012-11-16 23.56.46 Full House.jpg



__ humdinger
__ Dec 19, 2012






The following pics are shelf by shelf.....

Pork Loin Crown and Bone-in pork butt













2012-11-16 23.55.27 Pork chop and shoulder.jpg



__ humdinger
__ Dec 19, 2012






Peppered Corned Beef Pastrami and Leg of Lamb













2012-11-16 23.54.33 Pastrami and lamb.jpg



__ humdinger
__ Dec 19, 2012






Chuck Roast













2012-11-16 23.54.13 Chuck Roast.jpg



__ humdinger
__ Dec 19, 2012






Next are some Cajun spiced wings my brother grilled as appetizers. He got the rub from some mysterious old woman at a flea market...so you know it was awesome! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			










 Sorry no more pics of these, I left to hunt and they evaporated while I was gone.













2012-11-17 13.52.33 Cajun wings.jpg



__ humdinger
__ Dec 19, 2012






One of us actually bagged a Doe, but we "butched" it up by adding some old horns we found in the garage to make it look like a buck. If you look closely, you'll see my dad's kill hanging on the left (a mouse from the garage).













Matt's Doe.JPG



__ humdinger
__ Dec 19, 2012






Bounty from the Doe. Some tasty fresh tenderloins. Salt, pepper, done.













IMG_20121116_122340.jpg



__ humdinger
__ Dec 19, 2012






Some home made sweet potato fries while we wait!













IMG_20121116_122353.jpg



__ humdinger
__ Dec 19, 2012






Lake Huron shoreline. With mild winter last year and drought this past summer, water is WAY down. Blue line is norm.













Forestville Beach marked.jpg



__ humdinger
__ Dec 19, 2012






Homestretch. Chuck roast finished first. Hit a nasty stall with this Butt. 8lbs butt-16 hour cook. (though I found out the 3895GWLA is great on propane)













IMG_20121117_114832.jpg



__ humdinger
__ Dec 19, 2012






Nice shot of the crown. All done.













IMG_20121117_132337.jpg



__ humdinger
__ Dec 19, 2012


















IMG_20121117_182450.jpg



__ humdinger
__ Dec 19, 2012


















IMG_20121117_182926.jpg



__ humdinger
__ Dec 19, 2012






Corned Beef Pastrami (the crowd favorite). Definitely doing a whole packer next time.













IMG_20121117_180538.jpg



__ humdinger
__ Dec 19, 2012






Me slicing Pastrami. Turned out awesome!













IMG_20121117_180630.jpg



__ humdinger
__ Dec 19, 2012


















IMG_20121117_181335.jpg



__ humdinger
__ Dec 19, 2012






Dave Pulling Pork..(what else is new?!) 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	

















IMG_20121117_180551.jpg



__ humdinger
__ Dec 19, 2012






Chuck Roast. Very tender.













IMG_20121117_181324.jpg



__ humdinger
__ Dec 19, 2012






Leg of Lamb. Biggest surprise of the cook. Many guys liked it a lot more than thought they would.













IMG_20121117_181806.jpg



__ humdinger
__ Dec 19, 2012






There wasn't much left over. Just some pulled pork and loin chops. So although it may be redundant, you could call this all guys hunting weekend a "meatfest" thanks to my good buddies and their contributions to breaking in the new smoker. Next year we'll put some focus on side dishes because there wasn't a lot of colored veggies or greens on the table....(I guess liquified barley and hops counts right?)

Special Thanks to Dave, Eddie, and John for supplying the great variety of meat.

Thanks for viewing. I tried not ramble so holler with any comments/questions etc.


----------



## bbq bill (Dec 19, 2012)

Sounds and looks like a damn fine "Man-cation"  Guns, Beer, and BBQ.... and BEER!


----------



## bmudd14474 (Dec 19, 2012)

Sounds and looks like a great time


----------



## humdinger (Dec 20, 2012)

BBQ Bill said:


> Sounds and looks like a damn fine "Man-cation"  Guns, Beer, and BBQ.... and BEER!


Thanks guys. Yeah it was a blast. We go through a lot of Jack Daniels and Jagermeister too. This was the fourth year of doing this trip and it gets bigger each time. Next year's opening day for firearms is on a Friday so it could even be crazier!


----------



## shoneyboy (Dec 20, 2012)

Nice 1st Q-view also.......


----------



## humdinger (Dec 20, 2012)

Shoneyboy said:


> Nice 1st Q-view also.......


Thanks. Tomorrow's Q-View..cheese and wings!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

Looks great!! Beats our hunting camp food!!!


----------



## cooknhogz (Dec 24, 2012)

Great tread Humdinger. Nothing better than hunting camp. Guns, beer and some good a$$ cooking thats what I'm talking bout.


----------



## humdinger (Dec 26, 2012)

Thanks cooknhogz! Yeah it was a great time. We always deep fry a bunch of stuff too. I'll get pics of that next year! Hang in there...the snow is hitting both of us hard and heavy right now.


----------



## baba bones (Dec 27, 2012)

Last year we smoked a whole hind leg at opening day dinner , didnt hang long enough to even get cold .. Ohhhh os good , green oak on a double barrel 55 gal drum Yummmmm


----------



## cricky101 (Dec 27, 2012)

Great pics! And LOL at the mouse


----------



## bigtrain74 (Dec 27, 2012)

Holy Crow you boys sure know how to eat! I know where Im going to camp next year!


----------



## humdinger (Dec 28, 2012)

Thanks. The variety grows each year. Who knows what mystery meat lies ahead in 2013?!


----------



## michael ark (Dec 28, 2012)

Loks like fun.


----------



## smokinhusker (Dec 28, 2012)

Outstanding!


----------



## spec (Jan 1, 2013)

GOTTA LOVE DEER CAMP

Looks like good eats and company


----------

